# Gymnast



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol:

http://www.clipfish.de/videoplayer.swf?as=0&videoid=NzAzfDQ=&r=1


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: any one know what marks he got :?: I would think a large number of cuts and bruises


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Not exactly Vorsprung durch Technik, is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

red bull gives you wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is it a Bird ? no its Superman :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I doubt it is genuine.


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Boing said Zebidee


----------

